# Carp on Top



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Hit the guad today to check on the carp spawn. Usually they are hard to get to take a fly when they are spawning, but the sheer amount of shots you get make up for it. Instead I found them sipping leaves and seeds falling into the water with the high winds. I did not have any dry flies on me, but I was able to get a smaller carp on a san juan.

Here is a video of them sipping.





I will be back with my dries!

Brandon


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

I've found they'll eat even during a spawn, but you have to put it right in front of them, nearly in their mouth. If the fish are cruising, intercept them and drag the fly right in front of their face. They won't turn down a free meal.


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

BrandonFox said:


> Hit the guad today to check on the carp spawn. Usually they are hard to get to take a fly when they are spawning, but the sheer amount of shots you get make up for it. Instead I found them sipping leaves and seeds falling into the water with the high winds. I did not have any dry flies on me, but I was able to get a smaller carp on a san juan.
> 
> Here is a video of them sipping.
> 
> ...


Great video! Keep em coming.


----------

